# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  ?°· الفرق بين هو وهي ·°?

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الفرق بين هو ۆ هي

بقلم : 
د / طآرق الحبيب

هي : تضع مولودهآ بعملية وخياطة مميتة
وبعد أسبوع ، تجدهآ وآقفة مقصوفة الظهر
وهي تحمل رضيعهآ بيد وباليد الأخرى تقلب الطبخة وفي 
الوقت نفسه تعتني بأطفآلهآ الآخرين تهيئهم للمدرسة ، 
ترتب المنزل ، وتحضّر لزيآرة أهل الزوج للعشآء ..

هو : عند أول عطسة تبدأ نزلة برد عآرضة ، 
تجده وقد لبسه الإگتئآب فيمتنع عن مزآولة أي نشآط 
ويأخذ إجآزة مفتوحة من عمله ، يطلب لنفسه وجبآت خاصة 
، وأدوية خآصة ، ومعآملة خآصة ، ويتأفف ويتأوه ليلآ ونهآرآ
( وبعد گل هذآ يتهم الرجل المرأة بآلدلع ! )

هي : تتآبع برنامج في التلفزيون بينمآ تتصفح مجلة 
وتحل وآجب الحسآب مع ولدهآ وتنآقش زوجهآ في موضوع جديد 
وترد على الهآتف لتهدئ أختهآ التي تشآجرت مع زوجهآ 
وتؤنب إبنتهآ المرآهقة على طوآلة لسآنهآ فيمآ تتآبع گل مآسبق بنفس التركيز

هو : يريد أن يقرأ خبرآ إعلآنيآ في جريدة ،
فيصرخ : ( أسگتو خلوني أركز ) ..

هي : تذهب لوظيفتهآ صبآحآ وتعود ظهرآ لتحضّر الغدآء 
وتذهب لإجتمآع أوليآء الأمور لتتحدث مع المدرسة عن وضع إبنتهآ الدرآسي 
وتأخذ إبنتهآ لموعد الجلدية لحل المشگلة الأزلية (حب الشبآب) 
وتزور أمهآ خطفآ وتعود بوجه مبتسم وروح مرحة لتگمل وآجباتهآ الزوجية ..

هو : يذهب إلى عمله صبآحآ ويعود غآضبآ لآعنآ العمل والحر 
والموظفين ويجد گل شيء جآهزآ يتغدى ، ينام ،
ويقوم ليخرج ويرى أصدقائه يعود لتنآول العشآء يشآهد التلفزيون (مرگزآ) على أي برنآمج
أخيرآ يذهب إلى فرآشه ويقول : ( إنتو مآتحسون بتعبي )

هي : لآتنآم قبل أن تطمئن على البيت گله 
وتضع رأسهآ المثقل بآلهموم على المخدة 
فتلآحقهآ الهوآجس والمشآگل والتسآؤلآت : مرض الولد ، درآسة البنت ، 
موعد أسنان الولد ، ومبآرگة الخآلة ، وعزآء الجآرة ، ومآذآ أطبخ غدآ ..
و( طآرت النومة ) ..

هو : يغفو قبل أن يصل رأسه للمخدة 
ويعلو شخيره ليوقظ أهل البيت ، وأحيانا الجيران
ويقوم صبآحآ ليقول ( تعبآن مآنمت أمس ) ..

هو : رجل
هي : الجنة تحت أقدآمهآ

مآ أروعک وأحلمک يـ (هـي)! 



ۆالأجمل انها بقلمه 'هو' !

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

♥ღالفرق بين غضب الرجلوغضب المرأة ღ♥ღ 



أتدرون ما الفرق ؟؟؟




عندما يغضب الرجل فإنه يصرخ ويكسر ... عندماتغضب المرأة تصرخ وتنكسر


عندما يغضب الرجل يضرب بلا مبرر ... عندما تغضب المرأة تنهار وتبرر

عندما يغضب الرجل يقود بتهور ... عندما تغضب المرأة تهدأ وتفكر


عندما يغضب الرجل يجن وينفعل ... عندما تغضب المرأة ترتمي بحضنه دون أن تفكر


عندما يغضب الرجل يجرحها بكل سهولة ... عندما تغضب المرأة تبتعد عنه بكل بساطة


عندما يغضب الرجل يسب وينكر .... عندما تغضب المرأة تطلب الطلاق المبكر


عندما يغضب الرجل يتفرعن ويتجبر ... عندما تغضب المرأة تخنع لكن بالاّخر تسيطر



صحيح ليس كل الرجال متشابهين ولا كل النساء متشابهات


ولكن تبقى المرأة مرأة بكل مواصفاتها *** ويبقى الرجل رجل بكل مواصفاته

----------


## (dodo)

هي : لآتنآم قبل أن تطمئن على البيت گله 
وتضع رأسهآ المثقل بآلهموم على المخدة 
فتلآحقهآ الهوآجس والمشآگل والتسآؤلآت : مرض الولد ، درآسة البنت ، 
موعد أسنان الولد ، ومبآرگة الخآلة ، وعزآء الجآرة ، ومآذآ أطبخ غدآ ..
و( طآرت النومة ) ..

هو : يغفو قبل أن يصل رأسه للمخدة 
ويعلو شخيره ليوقظ أهل البيت ، وأحيانا الجيران
ويقوم صبآحآ ليقول ( تعبآن مآنمت أمس ) ..
الله يعين هي  
وهو مريح راسه 
هههههههههه
يسلمو صديقة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

شكرآ لإضافتك وردة ,,

دوم الضحكه دودو ..

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## دموع الغصون

كنو هالمقال كتير هجومي على آدم ومخلي حواء ملاك نازل من السماء 
المفروض نكون أكثر واقعيه كمان لآدم معاناته و ظروفه الخاصه المفروض نراعي الفروق بين الجنسين و طبيعة المرأة والرجل 
مقال حلو لكن خيالي وفي انحيازيه لحواء المفروض نكون واقعيين ولما نكتب نتخيل الطرفين قدامنا و ندافع عن الجهتين 


بدي اعمل مقارنه زغيره معلش صديقه تحمليني 
نفرض المرأة هي يلي بتشتغل وبتجيب مصروف البيت شوفو الزلمه المظلوم كم رح تزن على راسه 
انا جبت كزا وانا تعبت على كزا وانا يلي بصرف عالبيت بالمقابل الزلمه بشتغل ليل نهار واخر شي مرته مو عاجبها بتحكيله واجبك ومقصر وياويلي لو جابت شي للبيت جد جده الاول بده يسمع بالخبر و بالجميله يلي عملتها مهو بيتك وبيته يعني واجبكو انتو التنين 
المفروض يكون في واقعيه وشموليه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يسلمو ورده ،، 

دموع كأنو انتِ اللي وقفتي مع هو ،، اوكـ لكن المقال هجومي على آدم لكن لا تنسي انه بقلمه هو ،،
وشكرآآ إلكـ اضافه رائعه وبمكانها  :Eh S(22):

----------

